# Lenkerhöhe



## kubigott (15. September 2004)

Gibt es irgendeine Faustformel, oder so, welche Höhe der Lenker im Bezug zur Körpergröße haben soll. ( also vom Boden, oder Tretlager aus...) Mir kommt das alles so niedrig vor, im Vergleich zum normalen MTB. Fahre 26 Zoll, 186 Körpergröße und der Lenker geht mir bis knapp unter den Sa..                  ...sind so 92 cm vom Boden aus.


----------



## Booomer (15. September 2004)

und wenn du weiterhin deine sackunterkannte als messhöhe nimmst, wird der abstand zum boden mit den jahren immer weniger. die schwerkraft siegt eben doch, früher oder später   wenn du 80 bist haste nur noch 40 cm bis zum boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (15. September 2004)

Booomer schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn du weiterhin deine sackunterkannte als messhöhe nimmst, wird der abstand zum boden mit den jahren immer weniger. die schwerkraft siegt eben doch, früher oder später   wenn du 80 bist haste nur noch 40 cm bis zum boden




Oder wie meine Mutter sagen würde: "... wenn der Strang erstmal kürzer ist, als die Glocken, ..."

(Ja ja, Mütter halt...)


----------



## Levelboss (15. September 2004)

Was für einen Vorbau hast Du?
Hast Du vielleicht ein Bild von Deinem Rad?


----------



## ChrisKing (15. September 2004)

samt Sack zur besseren Veranschaulichung


----------



## kubigott (16. September 2004)

Hab kein Bild, fehlt die Digital Kamera   , Vorbau ist 90mm lang und hat eine Steigung von 10° 
Der Lenker ist minimal nach oben gebogen. Vielleicht kann mir doch noch jemand helfen und mir sagen was die ideale Geometrie zum trailen ist.


----------



## ecols (16. September 2004)

die ideale Geometrie zum trialen findest du nur durch langwieriges Ausprobiern.. weil halt jedem was anderes gefällt.. der eine mags wenn ihn der vorbau am bauchnabel kitzelt der andere hat den lenker lieber zwischen den knien   

nein du musst es einfach mal ausprobiern.. hol dir halt mal von irgendwo nen steileren vorbau.. wenns besser passt verklopf den alten..   

chriss


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (16. September 2004)

gibts da nicht totzdem irgendeine faustregel??

Jan


----------



## Levelboss (16. September 2004)

Es gibt nicht nur eine Faustregel für die richtige Lenkerhöhe, sondern sogar eine Formel, mit der man es ganz genau berechnen kann:

Lenkerhöhe =  [ ( Vorbaulänge * (arcsin Vorbauwinkel) )² + ( 0,5 * pi * Lenkerbreite * Felgendurchmesser  ) / ( Oberrohrlänge - Steuerrohrlänge + 4,87cm ) ] / Größe des Fahrers














Alternativ kann man aber auch einfach ausprobieren, welche Höhe einem am Besten gefällt.


----------



## kubigott (16. September 2004)

werd ich mal durchrechnen. Hätte statt Vorbau eher an neuen Lenker gedacht, irgendein hochgezogenes dh Teil, oder sind die zum trailen eher schlecht?
ach ja, LB, der Link zur Seite --->BT<---
wie schauts denn da mit Lieferzeiten und Versandkosten aus, wär zumindest billiger als beim Jan...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (16. September 2004)

kubigott schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es irgendeine Faustformel, oder so, welche Höhe der Lenker im Bezug zur Körpergröße haben soll. ( also vom Boden, oder Tretlager aus...) Mir kommt das alles so niedrig vor, im Vergleich zum normalen MTB. Fahre 26 Zoll, 186 Körpergröße und der Lenker geht mir bis knapp unter den Sa..                  ...sind so 92 cm vom Boden aus.



is ganz normal das sich das "flach" anfühlt am anfang, gewöhnste dich dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (16. September 2004)

DH Lenker sind meistens stark gekröpt. Ich persönlich finde, dass das beim trialen nicht so gut ist.

Was für einen Rad fährst Du? 
Ich habe festgestellt, dass die optimale Lenkerhöhe vom Radstand abhängt, d.h. langes Rad-->tiefer Lenker, bzw. kurzes Rad-->hoher Lenker.
Kurz und tief zum Beispiel fährt sich sehr komisch.


Die Versandkosten für einen Rahmen betragen bei biketrial.pl ca. 15 Euro und es geht sehr schnell.


----------



## aramis (17. September 2004)

@kubigott: Kannst du mal bitte nicht andauernd trail schreiben! Es heißt trial!


----------



## LauraPalmer (17. September 2004)

ein weiser Schamane, den die Kretze schon fast seines Gemächtes beraubt hatte, riet an einem goldigen Altweibersommertag einem unwissenden afghanischen Vasenbemaler: besorg Dir gfälligst a Syntace VRO-System, donn findst schon aussa wias Dir am beschten gfollt - am Radl natürlich... übrigends könnt i Dir an nagelneuen Syntace-Lenker(der wird von allen Marktschreiern disseits der Moldau als stabilster Lenker überhaupt angepriesen) verkaufen - hob i übrig herumliegen, donn würdest nur mehr an Vorbau brauchn(VRO halt)... 
so long cowboy


----------



## Raimund-Aut (17. September 2004)

@ Gerhard


I BIN IN AN ROHR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LauraPalmer (17. September 2004)

bezüglich obigen Post(Rohr...) spreche ich hiermit ein allgemeingültiges Frage und Antwortverbot aus...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (18. September 2004)

******* ******* *******!!!!

I bin in an Rohr!!

es is koid, es is finsta,....

I BIN IN AN ROHR!!!!

Wia kum I do nua Hi ?!??!?     


(Sorry, dieser Post ist nur für den lieben Gerhard und hat nichts mit irgendeiner Lenkerhöhe zu tun)   

Hey cool, in diesem Forum kann man nicht ******* schreiben, das wird automatisch zensiert! Das is *******!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (18. September 2004)

@ wimmeretz

heiß Du gerhard? wie unser partykanzler?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (18. September 2004)

Wimmeretz ===>> Gerhard Rohr


----------



## LauraPalmer (18. September 2004)

nur Gerhard - ohne Rohr; dafür mit wimmer-etz;


----------



## Dr.Hasi (20. September 2004)

Hey nochma ne doofe frage von mir:
Kriege das irgendwie nicht hin mit der rechnung bitte um hilfe?
Also der term sieht so aus:

             Lenkerhöhe = [ ( Vorbaulänge * (arcsin Vorbauwinkel) )² + ( 0,5 * pi * Lenkerbreite * Felgendurchmesser ) / ( Oberrohrlänge - Steuerrohrlänge + 4,87cm ) ] / Größe des Fahrers

Meine Daten:

Vorbaulänge: 70mm
Vorbauwinkel: 25°
Lenkerbreite: 620mm
Felgendurchmesser: 660mm (26")
Oberrohrlänge: 525mm
Steuerrohlänge: 220mm
Fahrergröße: 178mm

Also es ist nicht so das ich es nicht probiert hätte und mitn einheiten hab ich alles auf mm gemacht auch die 4,87 cm! Hatte auch mathe und physik lk, bringt mir da aba nix weil ichs einfach nicht checke!
bitte helft mir 
flo


----------



## elhefe (20. September 2004)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hey nochma ne doofe frage von mir:
> Kriege das irgendwie nicht hin mit der rechnung bitte um hilfe?
> Also der term sieht so aus:
> 
> ...





Ich muss Dich warnen. Nicht überall, wo mathematischer Zusammenhang draufsteht, ist auch mathematischer Zusammenhang drin.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (20. September 2004)

ok genutzt!       
aber dann kann mir sicher wer sagen wie hoch  denn vernünftig ist oder?


----------



## aramis (20. September 2004)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte auch mathe und physik lk...



lol! In welchem Bundesland? Da hätte dich ja schon "arcsin Vorbauwinkel" stutzig machen müssen...


----------



## aramis (20. September 2004)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> ok genutzt!
> aber dann kann mir sicher wer sagen wie hoch  denn vernünftig ist oder?



Um dich glücklich zu machen: Ich sag einfach mal, 90 - 95cm sind normal. Wenn dir das zu tief ist, machs halt höher. Wirst ja sehen, obs dir dann zusagt. Vielleicht solltest du dich an dem Schlüsselwort orientieren, das da lautet AUSPROBIEREN.
Dann isses auch egal, ob du im LK aufgepasst hast oder nicht...


----------



## elhefe (21. September 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht solltest du dich an dem Schlüsselwort orientieren, das da lautet AUSPROBIEREN.
> Dann isses auch egal, ob du im LK aufgepasst hast oder nicht...



Probieren geht manchmal über studieren.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (26. September 2004)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Fahrergröße: 178mm
> ...



man bist ja kleiner als ich mit meinen 1,72m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

